# Woodwork for your coffee setup



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I have some plans and I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people could post anything wooden they have made or had made for their coffee setup. Personally I think adding wooden details really enhances machines and setups in general so would be nice to have some ideas in one place. So if you have anything lets have a butchers 👍🏻☕


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

We made these coasters from some offcuts @joey24dirt Sent me for a snooker cue we were making. @MildredM you'll see I stole your mini brush idea 😂


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> We made these coasters from some offcuts @joey24dirt Sent me for a snooker cue we were making. @MildredM you'll see I stole your mini brush idea 😂
> 
> View attachment 45735


 I love a mini brush but I especially love those Skate-Coasters   clever chap, that Joey!!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

He certainly is although my dad actually made those as we had some wood left after the cue. You can see the snooker table felt on the base as didn't know what else to use 😆


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

KTD said:


> We made these coasters from some offcuts @joey24dirt Sent me for a snooker cue we were making. @MildredM you'll see I stole your mini brush idea 😂
> 
> View attachment 45735


 Love the mini brush. Where did you purchase it please?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Harriman & Co in Leicester

https://harrimanandco.com


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> He certainly is although my dad actually made those as we had some wood left after the cue. You can see the snooker table felt on the base as didn't know what else to use 😆


 Good job, your dad  and the green felt looks spot on too, really appropriate


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> Harriman & Co in Leicester
> 
> https://harrimanandco.com


 Love Harriman, remind me a bit of Manufactum but with a wider range of stuff.


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

Think I posted this somewhere here before, but here's my little Rocket with oak knobs and portafilter handle. Wanted the accents to match the Niche.

Got them from a chap in Germany: https://en.wiedemann.coffee/


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

sixpence said:


> Think I posted this somewhere here before, but here's my little Rocket with oak knobs and portafilter handle. Wanted the accents to match the Niche.
> 
> Got them from a chap in Germany: https://en.wiedemann.coffee/
> 
> View attachment 45739


 Looks great


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

sixpence said:


> Think I posted this somewhere here before, but here's my little Rocket with oak knobs and portafilter handle. Wanted the accents to match the Niche.
> 
> Got them from a chap in Germany: https://en.wiedemann.coffee/
> 
> View attachment 45739


 Your whole set up looks fantastic - the wood accents really finish things off 😁

And nice website too.


----------



## sixpence (Jul 31, 2020)

MildredM said:


> Your whole set up looks fantastic - the wood accents really finish things off 😁
> 
> And nice website too.


 The bar towel I got from you ties it together nicely too 😉


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thuya burr here, turned by a local friend 😁


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Thuya burr here, turned by a local friend 😁
> 
> View attachment 45758
> 
> ...


 Really is spectacular, actually looks like swirling espresso


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> Really is spectacular, actually looks like swirling espresso


 Thank you very much 😁 I am so pleased with it and get a lot of pleasure from it, both seeing it AND the when using the Londo ☺


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> I have some plans and I thought it would be nice to have a thread where people could post anything wooden they have made or had made for their coffee setup. Personally I think adding wooden details really enhances machines and setups in general so would be nice to have some ideas in one place. So if you have anything lets have a butchers 👍🏻☕


 Just spent a fortune 🤯on some Thuya Burr coming hopefully in the next few days . The vendor sent some pictures of some of the pieces I ordered .. Need to get sharpening my tools ..


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Just spent a fortune 🤯on some Thuya Burr coming hopefully in the next few days . The vendor sent some pictures of some of the pieces I ordered .. Need to get sharpening my tools ..
> 
> View attachment 45954


 👀👀👀👀👀😅


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Just spent a fortune 🤯on some Thuya Burr coming hopefully in the next few days . The vendor sent some pictures of some of the pieces I ordered .. Need to get sharpening my tools ..
> 
> View attachment 45954


 Oh. My. MINE!!!!!!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> 👀👀👀👀👀😅


 I bought the B grade stuff (not pictured) for me 😢😢😢😢..


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Oh. My. MINE!!!!!!


 For you 😂 NO NO NO ... it's all MINE ... he is looking for a cracked C grade bit for YOU 😂


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I could have bought a whole Oak tree for the money I just spent on a few twigs of Thuya Burr 🤯


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Rub T55 out and write my name on it 😂🙌🏻


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

KTD said:


> Rub T55 out and write my name on it 😂🙌🏻


 Done , will do ... good idea to get in before @MildredMdoes 😂😂😂


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

That is what I'd like on my Slayer given the choice. What are the chances? It's the paddle that is the challenge I gather. I must see if I can get a blank.

I love what Joey does but it won't work with the my machine....when I get it..eventually!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Done , will do ... good idea to get in before @MildredMdoes 😂😂😂


 😡


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> That is what I'd like on my Slayer given the choice. What are the chances? It's the paddle that is the challenge I gather. I must see if I can get a blank.
> 
> I love what Joey does but it won't work with the my machine....when I get it..eventually!


 If you are talking about having Thuya Burr on your new machine ? I could suggest asking the posty to drop it off at mine for a fitting and measuring appointment 😂 .. It Would only take a few months , possibly longer .. You would want it perfect of course 😇 ..


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> ...You would want it perfect of course 😇 ..


 This is what Frank kept telling me whist adding on € in multiples of 100😂

I would be very interested in securing some stock to be able to commission actuator handles , PF and Paddle in it 😁


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> This is what Frank kept telling me whist adding on € in multiples of 100😂
> 
> I would be very interested in securing some stock to be able to commission actuator handles , PF and Paddle in it 😁


 I was looking at his Instagram again and he has a very nice grinder with your name all over it , which would match your Red Speed machine


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nice as I am sure that is😏, I think Red Speed overdose could be an actual thing! I don't want to be too matchy and the bank account could collapse.

Having said that, and read a bit about Thuya burr, would the sides of this be too difficult to do/to get/crazy expensive @Nicknak in Thuya? The one thing I am not keen on with this amazing grinder (the one at the front😏 )is the wood sides. I think the shape could be refined but the grain will have an impact on that.

and Frank keeps not so subtly mentioning the Nautilus grinder every time we speak...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Chainlinephil said:


> Nice as I am sure that is😏, I think Red Speed overdose could be an actual thing! I don't want to be too matchy and the bank account could collapse.
> 
> Having said that, and read a bit about Thuya burr, would the sides of this be too difficult to do/to get/crazy expensive @Nicknak in Thuya? The one thing I am not keen on with this amazing grinder (the one at the front😏 )is the wood sides. I think the shape could be refined but the grain will have an impact on that.
> 
> ...


 The biggest challenge would be getting a piece of Thuya that size .. Never been close to one of those to guess the dimensions .. Beauty of burr wood is that the grain can be all over the place .. If you get the dimensions thickness etc I could ring them ..


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> The biggest challenge would be getting a piece of Thuya that size .. Never been close to one of those to guess the dimensions .. Beauty of burr wood is that the grain can be all over the place .. If you get the dimensions thickness etc I could ring them ..


 I'll PM some dimensions...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@Chainlinephilwhat about a laminate and use a veneer for the outer parts, and something contrasting in-between? Bit like on a snooker cue but.


----------



## Chainlinephil (Apr 5, 2020)

A la Joey. I imagined a Thuya burr gluelam beam like on Grand Designs 🙂


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Nicknak said:


> View attachment 45962


 mmmmm....strokes monkey....mmmmm


----------

